# Ein Teaser-Artikel im Header-Tag erlaubt?



## dodo123 (6. September 2013)

Hi Leute ich habe mal eine Frage zum header-tag. Der Kopfbereich meiner Seite umfasst den Seitentitel und die Hauptnavigation, wobei ich beides im Header Tag zusammengefasst habe. Darauf folgt ein kurzer Artikelauszug sozusagen zum anteasern. Der komplette header und der Artikel sollen aber den gleichen Hintergrund bekommen. Normalerweise würde ich dafür ein Div-Tag nehmen, praktischer wäre es aber, wenn man direkt alles im header-tag unterbringen könnte, da man dann auf das zusätzliche Div verzichten könnte. Aus semantischer Sicht sehe ich da kein Problem, weil ich den Teaser-Artikel schon irgendwie zum Kopfbereich der Site dazugehörig empfinde.

Wie würdet ihr das machen? Einfach alles in den header-tag packen oder doch lieber alles nochmal mit einem Div umschließen?

Grüße

Dodo


----------

